# Alaskan ABT's?



## ducksanddogs (Dec 24, 2013)

I just moved to Texas a few months ago; but, my freezer is still full of caribou meat from a huge bull I shot in August (SCI Gold, for those who care).

So, tonight, alongside the butt that's been in the MES 40 for the last 5 1/2 hours, I'm going to make some ABT's.  I'm going to stuff jalapenos with Italian caribou sausage and cream cheese.  If there is any interest, I'll post pictures.  If there isn't, oh well, I'll still be eating good.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## badmoont2 (Dec 24, 2013)

I always love seeing another version of ABT's!


----------



## ducksanddogs (Dec 24, 2013)

BadMoonT2 said:


> I always love seeing another version of ABT's!



Sorry, man.  They're already done and in.  I'll make 'em again and take some pictures.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2013)

I want your freezer! You can mail it here! DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! Merry Christmas!!! I love caribou! How impressive! Wow!!! Fantastic!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## billyj571 (Feb 8, 2014)

No Pics never happned lol


----------



## ducksanddogs (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, I keep forgetting...














image.jpg



__ ducksanddogs
__ Feb 8, 2014


----------

